# How many GPUs can hook to my current system



## Carsomyr (Apr 7, 2021)

I know it's not OPTIMAL but I want to start somewhere. 

My mobo is the asrock Z390 phantom gaming 4 
My psu is the Thermaltake SP-1200MPCBUS

Can I fit 3x cards that have 2x 8 pin connectors? 
In terms of connecting them to mobo, I got 2x 16x pcie lanes, but can I use the 1x (or 4x I don't Remember) connectors on the mobo. If so, what kind of adapter do I need? Preferably one that doesn't catch fire 

The cards would be 2x rtx 3070 and one rtx 2080 ti 

The other possible scenario is just 2x cards. The 2080 ti and one 3070. What would be the difference between the two scenarios in terms of needed equipment?


----------



## trog100 (Apr 7, 2021)

i am running one 3080 (240 watts) and one 3070 (130 watts) in my desktop machine it has an 850 watt psu...

the two cards together draw about 370 watts.. i would guess no more than 450 watts at the wall..

a 2080ti pulls about 155 watts and a 3070 about 130 watts.. together you would be looking at 120 m/sh or close..

a 3070 is better than a 2080 ti.. the 2080ti draws 30 watts or so more power for the same output..

trog

ps.. this is tuned for maximum mining efficiency memory plus 1000 and power at around 60%..


----------



## atifsh (Apr 8, 2021)

Carsomyr said:


> I know it's not OPTIMAL but I want to start somewhere.
> 
> My mobo is the asrock Z390 phantom gaming 4
> My psu is the Thermaltake SP-1200MPCBUS
> ...


you can put 5 cards on that board if you get the board out of the case 
you can easily put 2 3070 in the case if it big enough for the bottom one.
your supply isn't the most efficient one but will manage without any issue.


----------

